# Another big sheepshead day



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to the spot after work today but first went to tight lines bait and tackle for some shrimp. Started fishing and asked the guy next which his is Jaime by the way recognized me from the forum. He was Co fisherman for the day by assisting with the drop net duty. First fish was 15" hooked immediately with a sight cast thrown in front of him with small shrimp. Second was the biggest of the trip at 21.25" weighing in at 5.45lbs. Not my best but is my third best. Third fish of the trip was 17" and put up a nice just like the second did. Last fish of the day was an under size and threw him back.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

The big one


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

No need to long arm that Beast......................Nice work!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice catch.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice fish, need to get out and catch one of those big boys


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Great fish and even greater eats!!!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Great fish


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

sweet catch bro


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Good catching on a tough day. I was nice to meet you!


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

RandyGuy, are you using whole live shrimp or do you cut them up? The last few live shrimp I got were huge.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Small to medium
And I do cut up the dead ones


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Just shrimp or fiddler crab


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

PompStomp said:


> Thank-you. Do you think that sand fleas would work to land a legal sheepshead?
> I have some from the beach that I dug up from this weekend.


fleas will work but their candy is fidlers, shrimp, and oysters... I refuse to ever use oysters I will eat them first....


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

The flukedaddy for answering but I have never used sand fleas for any kind of fishing YET!


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

RandyGuy said:


> Went to the spot after work today but first went to tight lines bait and tackle for some shrimp. Started fishing and asked the guy next which his is Jaime by the way recognized me from the forum. He was Co fisherman for the day by assisting with the drop net duty. First fish was 15" hooked immediately with a sight cast thrown in front of him with small shrimp. Second was the biggest of the trip at 21.25" weighing in at 5.45lbs. Not my best but is my third best. Third fish of the trip was 17" and put up a nice just like the second did. Last fish of the day was an under size and threw him back.


 Can you tell me how do you rig for Sheepshead? I know everyone using different rigs and still successful. I use a Carolina Rig with 1 oz. sinker, 2'-20lbs leader and size 1 hook, but no success. Since I lost my baits so many times, thinking about using a circle hooks this time. Can you tell me what I'm doing wrong and your thoughts about circle hooks (size & kind)? Thanks.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Just switch your hook to a #4


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

RandyGuy said:


> Just switch your hook to a #4


OK. What type of hook works better? Thanks.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Everyone has their choice of brand such as eagle claw plain shank, mustad short shank, owner ssw or misquito, or gamagatsu bait hooks all work well. It's your choice on how much you want spend on a pack of hooks. I use owner and eagle claw.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

RandyGuy said:


> Everyone has their choice of brand such as eagle claw plain shank, mustad short shank, owner ssw or misquito, or gamagatsu bait hooks all work well. It's your choice on how much you want spend on a pack of hooks. I use owner and eagle claw.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Great catch
Just got done cleaning mine a couple hours ago...


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice fish when did you catch those?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Very, very nice fish those shrimp went to good use.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

RandyGuy said:


> Nice fish when did you catch those?


Caught them yesterday...


----------

